# Rare TOC Square Tube Camel Back



## Bikermaniac (Oct 9, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=332406882189


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 9, 2017)

kids side walk bike from the 30s or 40s


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 10, 2017)

Home made fantasy piece


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 11, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-180...882189?hash=item4d64fe7f8d:g:YPoAAOSwrP9ZyVkz
> View attachment 689808



Talk about "primative" ! WOW! :eek:


----------

